# Craftsman 536-918300 belt cover



## Edezra (Oct 30, 2015)

I have an old Craftsman snow blower that works great but is missing the belt/pulley cover. Does anyone have an extra laying around that you would be willing to part with?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Try ebay. Should you have difficulty finding one, you may be able to modify one from a different machine.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Edezra :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Well , , Sears has it as NLA - Cover belt Part # 48534

There is one on Ebay for 2 more hours. Vintage Craftsman Driftbreaker 3 Stage Snowblower Belt Cover Pulley Guard | eBay


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Most Any of the large frame blowers starting with 536, the plastic belt covers should interchange. Same with the smaller frame one - they interchange. What doesn't work is one from a smaller frame won't fit a larger frame. Three were some older machines with metal belt covers, those didn't swap for a plastic one at least the one I looked at.

They're either black or white and bolt up without a problem. Problem you'll run into is these are 20-30 year old machines and a lot of them are broken in the screw hole areas for whatever reason. 

The large frame ones are pop riveted together, so if you find 2 broken ones broken in different areas, you may be able to combine them to make one good one.


----------

